# Lyttelton and other webcams



## roymuir (Feb 24, 2006)

Thought this may be of interest. Hope the hotlink works.
http://www.bluestarline.org/webcams/webcam_lyttelton.html
Regards, Roy.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks for that Roy, very nostalgic

Bob


----------

